# Razer Lachesis USB mouse not working (obscure behavior)

## Deathcrow

I've been trying to configure gentoo on my relatively new PC. The mainboard is an ASRock Pro3 with a P67 chipset.

I already tried this a while ago with kernel 2.6.37 (gave up on it for a while) and yesterday again with the current gentoo kernel sources (2.6.38-r3) in the hopes that my problem might have been fixed already. 

With both kernels - sadly - the same problem has arisen: I can't get my Razer Lachesis mouse to work at all: 

When it is attached during boot my USB keyboard starts turning on and off in a hypnotizing rhythm and will only respond as soon as I remove the mouse from the USB port. (Re-)Attaching the mouse, when the system is running, results in the following repeating error messages in dmesg output:

```

usb 2-1.7: reset full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

```

By the way: An older USB infrared mouse (Razer Krait) that I have laying around works just fine. But since I will use this PC mainly for gaming (dual-boot) I don't want to switch mice everytime I boot linux and it is a matter of pride to get this thing fixed or I might end up not using Linux at all, which will be sad...

I know for a fact that the mouse in question works fine on Linux (never had a problem using it on my laptop running Arch Linux). Furthermore I tried a manually configured kernel AND tried a genkernel configured kernel. In both cases the behavior was the same (as described above).

I am suspecting some kind of problem with the chipset driver of the kernel, but maybe you guys have some advice in narrowing it down a bit or possibly ideas what I could do to make this work.

lspci output, for those curious. Interestingly running lsusb -v  results in a segmentation fault.

----------

## barul

<propaganda>Don't buy Razer, buy Logitech !</propaganda>

----------

## Jeremy_Z

Desperately trying to find a solution to a similar problem ...

What USB keyboard are you using ? i think that somehow both the keyboard and mouse are drawing too much current from the USB bus, i cam to that conclusion because plugging my mouse on the front panel ports solved all issues (and its a Logitech G9x BTW).

I think this can also work by using the extra back usb plugs provided with the MB which would be plug on a different bus.

----------

## PaulBredbury

Maybe razercfg can help.

----------

## f4c3m3l70r

Which Lachesis are you using? 4200/5600 or 9600dpi?

I have 4200 series with updated firmware and is working properly.

1.

Read This http://www.razersupport.com/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=viewdownload&downloaditemid=422&nav=0,76,169,18,135

PS. Flashing firmware works only in Windows XP 32bit.   :Mad: 

2.

Look in you BIOS for a setting which controls speed of USB 2.0, FullSpeed means 12MB/s, HighSpeed 480/s. (or something like that)

Try both settings.

3.

make sure you have selected all settings beginning with UHCI, EHCI etc. in kernel config, if not recompile.

4.

do not plug in usb 2.0 devices in usb 3.0 slots

Good luck

----------

